# Milk Manufactoring Plant Floor Problems



## jlbpaint (Nov 28, 2008)

I have used General Polymers NOVO-FLO Acid/Resistant in milk filling and after two weeks I have paint popping up. It is a horrible painting environment; acid sanitizer is constantly drained to floors, leaking water stations, high traffic, little prep and paint time, cold and wet. I cleaned then grinded old paint, vaccumed then painted. Used Tile Clad (S.W.) and paint popped also. I am a rookie please help I am over my head.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like surface prep and contamination problems. If the company is not going to allow the time for the job to be done right then nothing will work. Floor has to be washed down to remove all traces of contamination. On way to check for acids still present is to check the PH of the floor. Concrete should be somewhere around 9-12. If it's below 7 then it's acidic and needs to be neutralized before further prep is done.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

In addition, you need to check the moisture content of the concrete, either with a Concrete Moisture Meter or Calcium Chloride test. If it is over 4% you likely have a hydrostatic pressure issue and may need a remediation epoxy to hold back the pressure. Was that a Novolac 100% Solids Epoxy? Was a primer used? Is the coating the proper system to withstand the chemical and abuse makeup of the floor? Do the chemicals sit on the floor or is it splash and spill? Pics?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good info NACE. When I responded I didn't even think about moisture content. Duh!!!!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

That has to be one of the WORST smelling places to work! I did concrete work in one once and all you could smell was rotting spoiled milk......all day long!


----------

